# Daylight savings cause PVR timer problems?



## CharlesA (Feb 2, 2005)

I've had my 921 for some time and have been reasonable trouble free until this last change comming off daylight savings time.

That morning my 921 didn't know what time it was, current time was off, guides were off. A power button hold reboot didn't work the first or second time, but later in the morning the third time was the charm.

But ever since then my recordings have been off. I deleted most of my timmers and reset them using the guide. Last night it was supposed to record "Prision Break" but the PVR menu said it recorded "House", I watched it and it was "Prision Break".

yes, it is firing one day early. I do have the L272. I use "standby" via remote several times a week. Sometimes I leave it on all night, sometimes I don't. Inactivity = disabled

another thing I noticed, double records. I'd go to the guide and there would not be a red dot, so I create one but would get the warnigng of conflict and delete the original (sometimes the new one). Then when it fired there would be 2 instances of the probram recording (bet this is from the day early issue).

Do you think it was a coincidence that my problems started with the Daylight Savings time change?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm not certain, but if I remember correctly, 2.72 spooled right around the time of DST. Mine downloaded on a Thursday night, and DST was the following Saturday night. On Thursday night (before 2.72) there was something in ()'s next to the times on the EPG. On Friday morning (after 2.72) it was gone. DST then came on Saturday and I had no issues, though I remember reading there were some who did.
Not sure it there's any relation, but maybe??
I have always powered off my 921 (remote) every night.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

No, the day early bug has been around for a while. You will need to reboot.


----------



## CharlesA (Feb 2, 2005)

Okay, so I've done the reboot for the 99th time. This time I unpluged it from the wall. Cannot say if it has fixed the day early problem but it caused another one.

This AM I wanted to watch "House" which recorded last night (yesterday I deleted all the Tuesday timers and recreated them from the guide). 

So I pull up the PVR and select "House" and select "start over". Nothing happens, it just locks up. Being the patient man that I am, I wait & wait & wait... patience is rewarded after a min or so... it begins to play.

I've seen this before. With less patience, I turn the 921 off while it is stuck. Turn it back on and it comes back on with the PVR event playing. but sometimes it begins to play the event with the 921 OFF, yes, all the lights on the 921 are off, but it is playing the event. A power button reboot fixes this everytime.

BTW, I could not be happier with the 921. It is a great product and I really enjoy the functionality. I'm keeping it. No 942 in my future.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm about a week away from my 1 year commitment on the 921, this recent rash of timer misfires is making me wonder - Charlie, do you hear that churning sound? (churn, churn).

Oh wait, using the 921 timer, it's only 6 days...


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I had similar issues after daylight savings ended. Mine was recording prison break and saying it was recording house, as well as trying to record NCIS on Monday night, doh


----------

